# 240SX vs. Sentra SE



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

*200SX vs. Sentra SE*

i have a 99 sentra SE, and i'm just curious what the differences are between my car and the 240SX...as they share the same body i believe? thinking about prying off the "sentra SE" from the trunk lid...i dunno.

edit: meant 200sx, not 240


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

phreako said:


> i have a 99 sentra SE, and i'm just curious what the differences are between my car and the 240SX...as they share the same body i believe? thinking about prying off the "sentra SE" from the trunk lid...i dunno.


Dude you are WAY off the mark. 

2Dr versus 4dr
FWD versus RWD
SR20 versus KA24


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah, i don't know anything about the 240... so it's the coupe version of the sentra with a better engine and rwd then.

thanks.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

phreako said:


> yeah, i don't know anything about the 240... so it's the coupe version of the sentra with a better engine and rwd then.
> 
> thanks.


 :jawdrop: 

the coupe version of the b14 sentra is the 200sx. the 240 is an entirely different car... different drivetrain, chasis, engine, etc...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

phreako said:


> yeah, i don't know anything about the 240... so it's the coupe version of the sentra with a better engine and rwd then.
> 
> thanks.


Sentra and the 240 are not the same car minus 2 doors. They are completely different. The engine you have is great, some people would say the KA24 is better but the majority like the SR20DE you have.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

heh, i meant 200sx, not 240.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

then its all good  ^^


----------

